# Internet Explorer and Google toolbar problems



## Bims (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi everybody. I am new to the forum and have had a good look round and there seems to be a wealth of knowledge here. As you can guess computer frustrations brought me in.

Using Windows XP

I had some probs in IE7 used with Google toolbar so decide to uninstall and reinstall IE7. I got half way through the uninstall and a warning came up that if I continued the uninstal problems might occur in other areas. I abandoned. 
I then found I was missing key functions in IE...keyboard shortcuts, the google home button, the imported IE favourites. 

I went back to the uninstall IE7 and decided to try again. It wizzed the wizard and hit the same warning messages. I opted to lose the info and continue the uninstall, but warning message after message came up, after ignoring about 20 of these I realised this was going to go on all day and abandoned again. 

I returned to IE and the same faults persisted but nothing new. 

I tried a reinstall of IE7 over the existing version but it wont let me. I tried a reinstall of the google toolbar but nothing happens. 

I tried a system restore when all this had failed and this didnt change anything either.

 

Thanks in anticipation of some other ideas


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

did you uninstall ie7 from add remove program ???

Internet Explorer 7 Fails to Uninstall from Specified User Account 

If you see an error message saying that you cannot uninstall Internet Explorer 7 from this user account, you can bypass the check by following these steps: 
1. Click Start, click Run, type regedit, and then press ENTER. 
2. Navigate to HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer. 
3. Right-click the Internet Explorer key, click New, and then click DWORD value. 
4. Type InstalledByUser as the name, and then press ENTER to finish creating the new registry value. 
Try to uninstall Internet Explorer 7 again


----------



## Bims (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Blackmirror,

Yes I used the uninstall programmes facility up to the point itstarted sending out warnings on both occasions.

There was no error message to say I couldnt uninstall. It just got partway thru and then sent warnings that bits that needed to be uninstalled might cause errors in other programmes if deleted. Should I try the route you suggest anyway?

Thanks


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

Bims said:


> Hi Blackmirror,
> 
> Yes I used the uninstall programmes facility up to the point itstarted sending out warnings on both occasions.
> 
> ...


have you tried in safe mode ???

It should be really simple to uninstall lol .. but these things happen to annoy and frustrate us


----------



## Bims (Mar 28, 2007)

what is safe mode please?


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

Bims said:


> what is safe mode please?


Restart your pc and keep pressing F8 and you should get a list of options .. choose safe mode with networking and you can still get on the www to post if you are having problems

it will load up a basic windows 
Try to delete from there


----------



## Bims (Mar 28, 2007)

Right, did all that.

Results were pretty much as before, except for one thing, but it allowed me to make notes as I went along this time and note the actual copy error phrasing.

Into control panel, select IE7 and remove. The remove programme wizard initialises and sets off on its business then stops and flags up

Copy error
Set up can not copy file "filename" (my interpretation as dozens of files come up in turn if you choose to bypass this)
Ensure that the location specified is correct or change it and insert windows NT service pack Uninstall Directions in the drive you specify.

It gives me the option to continue but I know this leads on to dozens of these error messages so I choose cancel. I get warned that windows may not work correctly if I cancel but I'm pretty much stuffed at this point so choose this option and exit.

Now I shut down and restart.
And heres where its different...on restarting I can not get back on the web via IE at all. I switch off fully next and start up and still cant get on IE.

Can you suggest anything else?


----------



## Bims (Mar 28, 2007)

Still hoping for some ideas if anybody has any.
Thanks


----------



## George B. (Jul 3, 2007)

Bims said:


> Still hoping for some ideas if anybody has any.
> Thanks


I have the same problem with IE 7. If you get any ideas let me know


----------



## oreo40 (Oct 24, 2007)

I had a problem with IE the last 3 days - I was told to uninstall/reintall but luckily didn't go that route. It turns out that it is actually the google toolbar that is causing a lot of problems for everyone. I removed the google toolbar last night and IE has been running smoothly since.


----------



## williamrobinsonb (Oct 21, 2007)

install firefox or opera and stay away from iexplorrer
http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/
http://www.opera.com/

select and rclick and opera will read web content to you


----------



## Shane McKernan (Apr 25, 2008)

Seems like your version of Internet Explorer is corrupt & that's without asking any questions about your registry.
Simple solution without asking you several questions is to advise on the possibility of either restoring your computer to an earlier period using 'System Restore' 
1. Start 
2. Programes
3. Accessiries
4. System restore (select a period when your PC last worked best) and follow on screen instructions.
Failing that, backup your data and reinstall windows.
As Explorer is part of windows this may be your quickest solution if the above fails.

Good Luck!!


----------

